# Вопрос по замене прокладки клапанов



## sergeylike (8 Май 2018)

Ну вот вопрос, что ставить поролон или фетр? Сейчас между колодкой и лайкой приклеена такая толстая мягкая белая тряпочка. Поролон есть возможность нарезать как надо. 3 мм и более плотный нежли в мебели используется. Фетр что я видел совсем дубовый и громче стучит. Да клапана собираюсь чинить в басовой части, к счастью готового баяна)). Что я упустил может?
Да все это дело в Москве. Кому надо могу дать контакты конторы что поролон режет, у них есть все виды плотности и довольно дешево.


----------



## levsha34 (8 Май 2018)

Поролон в левую не ставится... Фетр или лайка в два слоя.


----------



## sergeylike (8 Май 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> Поролон в левую не ставится... Фетр или лайка в два слоя.


Спасибо! Ценное замечание.Там сейчас на деревянной колодке басовые клапана в один слой, аккордные через тряпочку и лайку. Еще вопрос, а чем клеить, если например взять готовую итальянскую лайку с фетром? 88 клей подойдет?


----------



## levsha34 (8 Май 2018)

Любой подойдёт, который не пропитывает фетр и не делает его менее эластичным, ну и чтоб хорошо держал.


----------

